# New Photo Site



## Asha (May 20, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I would like to invite you to my new photo site:
*http://www.bestphotodiretory.com*
This is photogtraphy store offering *new and used* digital and film cameras, huge selection of accessories (photo studio, lighting, frames...)

If you have a Photography related website *submit it free* to our Photo Directory:
*http://www.bestphotodirectory.com/dir/directory
*(Choose your category and submit Your site from there...)*

Thank you! :camera:

*And I have a Ferret Photo Gallery too.
You will not find professional photos there, but very cute ferret pictures!!!
(Upload yours, too!)
*http://www.ferretsite.com/gallery*

Thanks,
best regards:
Asha


----------

